# Paying Taxes on New ATV



## Bnathanb1982 (Oct 12, 2009)

So how does it work if you buy a new 4 wheeler from say TN?  Do you have to pay taxes on it at the end of the year in Georgia.  I was going to go with all the hype and make the journey to Tn to get a new rancher, but after reading from some people that you are not exempt from paying taxes on it, only liable if you get caught, I decided to go ahead and buy locally and pay tax.  I even asked the sales man in TN about this and I will have to say he DIDN'T lie to me.  He told me that they are not required to collect sales tax from you and that you MIGHT have to possibly pay GA sales tax IF they get audited.  Just curious because I see a lot of members on here saying go to TN so you don't have to pay tax


----------



## germag (Oct 12, 2009)

Well...that's all true. You may or may not get a bill from the State for the tax. It normally takes at least a year...sometimes 18 months, if you get caught at all.  But...what I found is that the dealer price before tax was considerably less than what you can buy for locally too.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Yes*



germag said:


> Well...that's all true. You may or may not get a bill from the State for the tax. It normally takes at least a year...sometimes 18 months, if you get caught at all.  But...what I found is that the dealer price before tax was considerably less than what you can buy for locally too.



Yes the price was roughly 350 bucks cheaper OTD.  I just figured in gas, time, and travel and the way my luck goes and decided to buy local, although it is kinda frustrating all the "fees" that were added onto the sale price when I bought it, but I knew what they were before buying.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 12, 2009)

A lot of the confusion arose, especially in N. Ga., because some counties would let you register a 4 wheeler (for on road use ) and some wouldn't.  If you registered it, you would get a tax bill, which was the impetus for allowing you to register it in the first place. (Understand now?)

Now the great State of Georgia has decided that 4 wheelers cannot be registered under any circumstances, and so there is virtually no chance that you will receive a Ga.  tax bill.


----------



## SissyHunter (Oct 12, 2009)

In FL there's a tax credit if you're using it for agriculture per se. I carried seed and fertilizer. I figure that counts.


----------



## germag (Oct 12, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> A lot of the confusion arose, especially in N. Ga., because some counties would let you register a 4 wheeler (for on road use ) and some wouldn't.  If you registered it, you would get a tax bill, which was the impetus for allowing you to register it in the first place. (Understand now?)
> 
> Now the great State of Georgia has decided that 4 wheelers cannot be registered under any circumstances, and so there is virtually no chance that you will receive a Ga.  tax bill.



I had heard the same thing, but in 2004 I bought a 2004 Polaris Sportsman 600 from the Polaris shop in Chattanooga. I made no attempt whatsoever to register it for street use or for any other reason. I live in Cherokee County and as far as I know ATVs have never been something that you could register for street use in this county. In mid-2005, out of the blue, I received a bill from the State for sales tax and a penalty.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 12, 2009)

SissyHunter said:


> In FL there's a tax credit if you're using it for agriculture per se. I carried seed and fertilizer. I figure that counts.



Kentucky will do that too, but I'm telling you, whatever you do, don't get caught trying to claim farm exemption on something someone with the sales tax office can remotely look at sideways and say it's non-farm use.  The penalty is stiff, about like getting caught with red fuel in your pickup.  

I had a friend get caught on a bush hog before.  He saved 6% on about $600 and they fined him $10,000 + made him pay the tax + interest.  

When I bought my bush hog, I told them to put the tax on it, I'd gladly pay it.  After that I quit taking farm exemption on tractor parts or anything of the such.  It ain't worth it and I legitimately have a 40 acre farm.  

Skipper


----------

